# Where is -dBATCH flag to ghostscript documented?



## hruodr (Jan 20, 2022)

In









						Chapter 10. Printing
					

This chapter covers the printing system in FreeBSD




					docs.freebsd.org
				




We read:

Create /usr/local/libexec/ps2pcl with these contents:



> #!/bin/sh
> /usr/local/bin/gs -dSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -q -sDEVICE=ljet4 -sOutputFile=- -



Where is -dBATCH documented? I run filters without it and work.

When calling `gs` from the command line with this flag, it does not enter in an interactive dialog, that seems to be the effect, but where is it documented?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2022)

hruodr said:


> Where is -dBATCH documented?


ports(7):

```
BATCH             If defined, only operate on a port if it can be
                       installed 100% automatically.
```

Oh, wait. Wrong BATCH. 

It should be documented in gs(1), or at least that's where I would expect it. 

```
-Dname=token
       -dname=token
	      Define a name in "systemdict" with the  given  definition.   The
	      token must be exactly one	token (as defined by the "token" oper-
	      ator) and	may contain no whitespace.
```
It does have a few references to other documentation:

```
SEE ALSO
       The various Ghostscript document	files (above), especially Use.htm.
```
So I'd look for it there.

```
/usr/local/share/ghostscript/#.##/doc/*
	      Diverse document files
```


----------



## covacat (Jan 20, 2022)

-dSAFER -dNOPAUSE  disable interactive prompting





						How to Use Ghostscript
					






					www.ghostscript.com


----------



## hruodr (Jan 20, 2022)

Covacat, we read there also:



> -dBATCH
> Causes Ghostscript to exit after processing all files named on the command
> line, rather than going into an interactive loop reading PostScript
> commands. Equivalent to putting -c quit at the end of the command line.


----------

